# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Workflow inexistant aprs mise  jour du designer.

## Popietro

Bonjour tout le monde.

Le forum WF contient beaucoup de rponses ^^, mais pas celles dont j'ai besoin.

Je vous explique mon problme.

J'ai donc mis en place un workflow state machine et le service de persistance et de tracking qui va avec =).
J'arrive dclencher des vnements, et le chargement des workflows aprs redmarrage du workflow runtime se fait bien.

Seulement si je procde  une mise  jour du workflow dans le designer, par exemple j'ajoute un "eventDriven" dans un de mes tats, alors au redmarrage du runtime, ce dernier ne charge plus les workflows prcdents.

Et donc lors du dclenchement d'un vnement, j'ai un EventDeliveryFailedException, avec comme InnerException "Index out of bound", qui traduit bien le fait que le runtime n'a charg aucun des workflows.

Jusqu' prsent j'ai pur les forum et autres ressources pour dveloppeurs, mais la je sche  ::calim2:: .
Si quelqu'un a une suggestion je la prend volontiers.

----------

